# Is $1,000 out of line to paint a bathroom?



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm in the middle of a bathroom makeover, which originally didn't include me painting the bathroom. ( I guess they planned to paint it themselves). I was asked by the HOs today if I was interested in doing the painting. I said "sure, It will cost $1,000.00" The wife started laughing because she thought I was kidding. I said I wasn't kidding. I figured a day and a half for me and my helper to lightly scuff/sand the existing semi gloss, 1 coat prime, 2 coats ceiling (white), 2 coats walls (sand color). Paint base molding. (white) This price includes all materials. After explaining all this, they said go ahead and do it. I gave that number because it IS the number I need to charge to make money on it, (yes, I read the pricing/estimating sticky) but I was wondering if it was more than most painters would charge.


----------



## Flikka (Feb 22, 2006)

lol I know that I would never pay it and would never have the hutspa to charge that amount given your job description. But hey....more power to ya if you can get it. What I want to know is, how large is this bathroom that you AND a helper can fit in it and not keep bumping into each other?

Cheers
Mary


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

$1000 sounds in line to me for 2 colors plus trim. No way in hell we are spending 24 man hours on it though.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

I might not spend 24 actual man hours on it either, but the job is 45 miles from home and I'm not leaving between coats. As I said, it's part of a minor remodel and there are other things we should be able to do during drying times. Sure, I could do the painting alone, but I don't want to send my helper home every time I might not need him for 3 hours, so I figure him into the cost. Worst case will be I actually make a profit....then what will I do with myself???


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds right to me, and about what I would charge... maybe less. Assuming of course that you do a fine job... sounds like the prep is ok..


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

(In my best rainman impersonation) "I'm an excellent painter" (driver)


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Well... 'bout time you make a little for yourself... see if you can bring a little work along for during drying times... and have the helper clean out the truck.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

Nobody whats to charge to much! That is why extras are such a pain in the pocket book. It is really hard to expain all the crap that goes with doing something so small...Next time put in your contact that all extras will be paid hourly at a given rate and materials be subject to hourly pick up costs and plus 30% mark up. Or if the customer would like a written quote, that the extra be paid in advance.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

> I gave that number because it IS the number I need to charge to make money on it


:thumbsup:


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

send_it_all said:


> I gave that number because it IS the number I need to charge to make money on it, .


And to keep the lifestyle I have grown accustomed to.


Correction: And to *change *the lifestyle I have grown accustomed to....lol


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Wish I could figure a way to charge $1000, if _they_ want to even touch a paint brush before I'm done, packed, paid, and gone.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Your price sounds in line to me, considering where we are located, I understand your theory. At first 1k sounds high, but if you were working it into the original price it would have been the same and the customer would have been none the wiser. I hate presenting stuff like this to customers as they feel you are ripping them off, sometimes it's easier to say 'I don't have time, when done what I scheduled I have another job to go to'


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Depends on the size of the crapper. I could bust a small one out for half that cost, or a big master bath might cost 3 times as much.

And seeing that you are the contractor doing the remodel, and now you have to paint behind yourself, then maybe you won't smear that clear silicone all around the shower/tub that most contractors (that don't have to paint) do.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

send_it_all said:


> Worst case will be I actually make a profit....then what will I do with myself???


Now ya can't be doin that! :laughing:

Painting is a sore spot with me, I really hate it, it just frucks up the pace of the job, even with it in from the start and doing it right before tile goes in. We just had somebody decide they don't want to do their own painting now so I gave em a good price, you know one of those motivator prices that I hoped would motivate them back into doing it themselves.:shifty: Unfortunately they weren't motivated enough!

I try to avoid painting as much as possible unless it's a full blown remodel that we want pictures of, then I work the painting in if I can just so that when we are done, we are done and can take out pics without having to come back a month later.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

The problem with painting is it really makes or breaks the job.....You let the customer paint the room and you will never want to go back there again. If it was so easy we would all do it, no problem. We have all heard the story about dear old dad painted his house last year so he can paint this room no problem. Problem being is he does not know new drywall from underlay and fill holes, that is the carpenters job....you know what I mean...


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input all. I don't feel too guilty anymore. When they asked if I was interested in doing the painting, my answer was that I prefer to do it, because as was stated before it makes the job. I don't want the HO slathering Behr all over hell and then blabbing to their friends that my company did the remodel. I like to have control over the finished product. All the other work could be perfect and if they throw a crap paint job on it, what was the point?...Now that I think about it, it is money well spent for them.


----------

